
Bug in OpenSSH / Config Checker - oherrala
https://puffy.nolink.ch/posts/bug_in_sshd/
======
teddyh
Sound like this, strictly speaking, is a bug in the config checker, not in the
SSH daemon itself.

~~~
tssva
Strictly speaking the config checker is part of the SSH daemon.

~~~
teddyh
Not a part which is ever run when the SSH daemon is started normally.

~~~
tssva
Now you are just trying to move the goal posts.

~~~
teddyh
Strictly speaking, I’m splitting hairs.

------
dmarinus
although this isn't nice I bet there are multiple ways to fool the config
checker and not be able to login anymore.

